
Holocene Era Now Divided into Greenlandian, Northgrippian, Meghalayan by IUGS - yashevde
http://www.stratigraphy.org/index.php/ics-news-and-meetings/119-collapse-of-civilizations-worldwide-defines-youngest-unit-of-the-geologic-time-scale
======
hirundo
They've named the ages of the Holocene after critical climatic events 4.2k,
8.3k, and 11.7k years ago. In other words 4.2k, 4.1k and 3.4k years apart.
Looking at that series it's easy to wonder if we're overdue for another one.

I suppose it still counts if it's self inflicted.

~~~
yashevde
Yeah, from what I can tell from chatter online, the anthropocene has been
reported on and is assumed to be true, but has not been given an official
designation yet.

------
yashevde
The latest version of the International Chronostratigraphic Chart/Geologic
Time Scale:
[http://www.stratigraphy.org/ICSchart/ChronostratChart2018-07...](http://www.stratigraphy.org/ICSchart/ChronostratChart2018-07.pdf)

